# Deed of Trust



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

They just posted on a San Carlos message board that the Mexican Congress approved a change saying foreigners can now own property within in the "restricted zone" without a trust. Does anyone know if this is true or just a bad joke!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My understanding, from reading about this elsewhere is that it's something that's been *proposed* by several legislators and that, no, it's not yet (if it ever will be) a change in the Constitution.

Here's a news article on the proposal (in Spanish only):

Facilitan a extranjeros compra de casas en la playa


----------



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

The post is at vivasancarlos.mx under bulletin boards then Community Bulletin board
They say they changed article 27.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

1. You've directed us to a competing (with Expatforum.com) website which the rules of participation don't permit, if I've read them correctly.

2. That web forum requires registsration to read the materials.

3. Don't believe everything you read on internet forums. (  ) without multiple verifications.

4. The Constitution has not been changed. What you refer to is a _proposal_ from a very small group of legislators ... from what I understand.

Thanks.


----------



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep, That's what I thought!! Too good to be true..that post has been removed off there also.
Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Kino, here's a link to some an explanation of the Deed of Trust issue you raised. It's in English and provides some further, specific information:

Mexican Proposal to Allow Foreigners to Own Coastal Property


----------

